# No Name Brand - 18650



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

So one of the guys i have converted from stinkies popped by yesturday and brought a battery he took out of his tourch , it's a 18650 li ion 3200Mah .
I am presuming that this thing is buggered , stuck it in my charger and it said fully charged in 15 min , so i put it in my Sigelei and as soon as i switched it on i watched the battery meter go from fully charged to empty in a few min without taking a single vape !!
Put it back in the charger and once again it is fully charged in 15 mins !! 

I think it's bin time for you ..

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Derick (29/4/14)

Yep, that is pretty much how li-ion batteries retire - they stop holding a charge. Either that or at some point he let the voltage drop to below 2.5V


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/14)

Rowan do not put cheap batteries in your sigelei. I learnt that lesson myself. I tried one of those Panasonic 3400mah green batteries at 20ws and it shorted the entire unit and the spring collapsed. It only plays nicely with high drain batteries which makes perfect sense I stupidly thoughts the inside protection of the unit could allow a weaker battery. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I stupidly thoughts the inside protection of the unit could allow a weaker battery



i thought the same thing


----------

